# MDF for flooring



## hoppy (17 May 2010)

Can I use 18mm mdf sheets as flooring in the upstairs of a newbuild story and a half extension?


----------



## dozydelilah (17 May 2010)

i put down cheap white deal and stained it a medium oak color then put on clear satin varnish, its cheap as chips and looks brilliant,and wears really well!


----------



## hoppy (17 May 2010)

cheers dozydelilah ,Its just i can get the mdf for free, so need to find out if can be used!


----------



## seantheman (17 May 2010)

hoppy said:


> cheers dozydelilah ,Its just i can get the mdf for free, so need to find out if can be used!


 
Do you plan to cover with carpet or leave bare?


----------



## hoppy (17 May 2010)

no it will be cover with carpet or laminate flooring!


----------



## Roundy# (18 May 2010)

Yes you can so long as it doesn't get wet.....is your new build sealed (roofed) ???


----------



## hoppy (18 May 2010)

yes the building is sealed


----------



## RKQ (18 May 2010)

How big is the floor area?
MDF is ideal for furniture unit / shelving.
Some evidence suggests it gives off toxic fumes over time.

I think its worse than chipboard when it gets wet. So one leaking rad or waste pipe and the mdf will swell & degrade / collapse.

For the sake of a few quid & peace of mind, I buy some 18mm ply.


----------



## onq (19 May 2010)

hoppy said:


> Can I use 18mm mdf sheets as flooring in the upstairs of a newbuild story and a half extension?



I don't seem to recall MDf as being particularly hard wearing or being able to contribute to the necessary 30 minutes fire resistance and may be required of your upper floor contruction depending on the design of the building.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                      Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports  on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## hoppy (19 May 2010)

thanx for all the advice, i will check with ur engineer before i make any decisions


----------

